# Prp26(b)



## sydneym (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys

Just recently got my PRP under 27(b).

Need to apply for my wife 26(b) and daughter 26(c) but have not yet received my ID.

Will they be able to submit their applications without a copy my ID which I have not yet received from home affairs?

Thanks


----------



## bpma1 (Jul 18, 2018)

sydneym said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just recently got my PRP under 27(b).
> 
> ...


Yes, I did successfully applied PRs for my daughter and wife without ID with only the PR certificate.


----------



## sydneym (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the response


----------

